# Which book for GATE ?



## fz8975 (May 8, 2013)

I completed my 6th Semester of B.Tech(IT). I want to prepare for GATE 2014. I wanted advise on books that I will need. I have  my subject wise books(ie DBMS,DSA,MAths etc) . 

But I want books like those that we used in 12th for JEE/AIEEE. They have the full syllabus with all things cleared briefly and also have solved questions.

I saw this combo on flipkart
GATE Graduate Aptitude Test in Engineering Computer Science and Information Technology with Solved Papers (Set of 2 Books): Flipkart.com

Is Arihant good or I should go with G.K. publishers. ?

Will the book suffice or do I need to go for correspondence course from GATE-FORUM  ?

What else would I need for GATE ?

Also tell me the subjects on which I should  Concentrate more.


----------



## rst (May 8, 2013)

Correspondence course from GATE FORUM will be better for you(Or you may find them in your area)
They will also suggest you good books
Mean while you can solve last year question papers available in internet


----------



## fz8975 (May 8, 2013)

ok...but what about the book
Arihant or G.K. Publication or Is there anything better ?


----------



## sohan_92 (May 18, 2013)

^^ Both books are good... you can also solve test papers from the coaching centers like ACE, MADE EASY etc..


----------



## mitraark (Jun 5, 2013)

You can get the GK Publication GATE PRep Book, but DO NOT, NEVER ASSUME that you will get such simple questions in the GATE exam. The book is only good for initial preparation, get study materials from some reputated institute, Gateforum preferably.


----------



## sksundram (Jun 7, 2013)

The approach to crack GATE is totally different from JEE. Books will help,no wonder but you will really need a tutor to teach you the subject(s). I have personally felt it. The GATE syllabus is vast and needs a deeper understanding of each and every topic. You have to know which topic constitutes more marks in the exam. Self study is always appreciable but sometimes you have to follow other routes too. Here in Delhi two institute are very famous for GATE prep, namely ACE ENGG. ACADEMY and MADE EASY. BOTH have awesome set of tutors. I know this because I joined ACE last year and know guys (who later became my friends) from MADE EASY [ME]. I avoided joining ME because it was overly crowded since ME is in Delhi for years and it was the very first year for ACE in Delhi (though ACE has been an institute of repute for long in Hyderabad). 
..
since i am going off the topic, i would advise you to subscribe to the "nptel" channel on youtube and go through all the computer science videos coz what they teach in those videos is very much same to what my tutors have taught me in ACE.
..
Best of Luck


----------

